# Thermomix TM5



## Mozartkugel (15. März 2015)

Eine Diskussionsrunde für den Thermomix muss her, ganz klar! #6 

Tipps & Tricks, leckere Rezepte, Sinn oder Unsinn, etc. Hier ist das gute Stück, der Traum jeder Hausfrau/-mann: http://thermomix.vorwerk.de/home/


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Moin Moin
Mozartkugel
Wir kochen auf einer Gasflamme hier zu hause und ich liebe das Mise en place das geschnibbel davor.




mfg nobbi


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

gibts doch nicht, hat keiner einen Thermomix in der Küche stehen? |bigeyes


----------



## strignatz (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ist das nicht super langweilig mit dem Teil zu "kochen"? 
Wie nobbi schon sagte das vorbereiten etc ist doch das schöne am kochen. Bisschen hier schnibbeln, Zutaten und Gewürze zusammensuchen. Das ist schon fast eine Zeremonie. Die geht mit dem Teil doch komplett verloren.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Hier ist das gute Stück, der Traum jeder Hausfrau/-mann:


Computer, Smartphone, Fahren mit Navi (wenn nötig),... ok.
 Aber das Alltagsleben bis in jeden Kleinschaizz zu digitalisieren ist mir ein Graus.

 Ich brauch und möchte keine Jacke oder Brille, mit der ich durchgehend online bin, keinen Heizungsregler, den ich auf dem Heimweg anwähle, keinen Kühlschrank, der mir sagt, dass die Milch langsam knapp wird und evtl. auch noch selbständig neue bestellt. Und kochen nach live-online-Rezept... #t

 Aber wenn's dir Spaß macht, ist das auch völlig ok.
 Mach doch mal was Kreatives _(geht so was dann noch?)_ mit Fisch damit, schmeiß die Cam dabei an und stell hier so ein Video ein.
 Interessiert anschauen würd ich es mir.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Computer, Smartphone, Fahren mit Navi (wenn nötig),... ok.
> Aber das Alltagsleben bis in jeden Kleinschaizz zu digitalisieren ist mir ein Graus.
> 
> Ich brauch und möchte keine Jacke oder Brille, mit der ich durchgehend online bin, keinen Heizungsregler, den ich auf dem Heimweg anwähle, keinen Kühlschrank, der mir sagt, dass die Milch langsam knapp wird und evtl. auch noch selbständig neue bestellt. Und kochen nach live-online-Rezept... #t
> ...


 

 Eine Bekannte hatte die TM5 für einige Tage als Leihgerät. Wurde dann mit Überzeugung drauf verzichtet.
 Aber jeder hat halt unterschiedliche Prioritäten bezüglich Kreativität.
 Aber ich spreche nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.:m


----------



## Andal (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Mir ist durchaus bewußt, dass man mit dem TM recht tolle Sachen machen kann, die bestimmt sehr lecker sind. Aber trotzdem habe ich bei dem Namen TM sofort Bilder von pürierter Schonkost im Altenpflegeheim vor dem geistigen Auge. Das möchte ich jetzt noch nicht haben. Und wenn es das mal braucht, dann sollen die sich den Quirl kaufen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem habe ich bei dem Namen TM sofort Bilder von pürierter Schonkost im Altenpflegeheim vor dem geistigen Auge.



:q Bingo!


----------



## Michael2711 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Aber macht echt Spaß mit dem Tm5 auch wenn er nen stolzen Preis hat


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Sind so ca. 20 Kilo erstklassige Rindersteaks...

Auch wenn man mit dem Teil echt tolle Sachen machen kann, wüsst ich, was ich nehmen würde, müsst ich wählen.....


----------



## BigMama91 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Meine Freundin und ich haben einen und ich muss sagen darauf will ich nicht verzichten. Das ist ein klasse Teil und man kann damit sehr viel machen. War anfangs auch dagegen da das Teil auch sehr teuer ist, aber ich muss sagen für das Geld ist es in Ordnung.
Habe auch eine Zeitlang damit meine boilis selbst gemacht da das kneten damit sehr sehr schnell geht.


----------



## Michael2711 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Selbst der Fisch schmeckt daraus


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



BigMama91 schrieb:


> Meine Freundin und ich haben einen und ich muss sagen darauf will ich nicht verzichten. Das ist ein klasse Teil und man kann damit sehr viel machen. War anfangs auch dagegen da das Teil auch sehr teuer ist, aber ich muss sagen für das Geld ist es in Ordnung.
> Habe auch eine Zeitlang damit meine boilis selbst gemacht da das kneten damit sehr sehr schnell geht.





 Und das bereits mit 24. Ab 30 gibt's Essen auf Rädern?|kopfkrat


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich frage mich natürlich was die Beweggründe für so ein Teil sind. Das ist doch viel interessanter. |kopfkrat
Hat man keine Zeit? Kann man nicht kochen oder traut man es sich nicht zu? 
Ich habe auch letztens von diesem Teil gehört, kann mir aber schlecht vorstellen, dass Thomas9904´s Steaks aus dem Teil schmecken. Und so leckere Forellen vom Grill....


----------



## BigMama91 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Und das bereits mit 24. Ab 30 gibt's Essen auf Rädern?|kopfkrat



Wenn ich 30 bin und es essen auf Rädern gibt und ich mir das leisten kann werde ich es mir Vllt holen 
Ach ja wie der fisch daraus schmeckt weiß ich noch nicht weil ich es damit noch nicht gemacht habe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich versteh das nicht so recht, was kann denn der Gerät bzw. was macht es, außer Püree warm?

Stopf ich da oben 'n Karnickel mit Stumpf und Stiel rein und unten kommt dann Hasenpfeffer raus, oder wat?

Und was heißt Guided-Cooking-Funktion? Ich sehe da kein Display-sexy Navistimme die mir Rezepte vorliest?

edit:  erledigt, grad gesehen, Display!

Meine Mutter wollte sich mal so ein Geschoß auf Anraten der Nachbarin kaufen und ich bin da schon nicht richtig draus schlau geworden, was das überhaupt für ein Apparat ist, anscheinend kostet das Teil ja auch fast zwei große Scheine...#c


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Cool ist ja auch die Aussage "intelligentes kochen"... Also suggeriert das wieder dem deutschen Lemming, dass alle, die konventionell gut kochen können blöd sind??? hmmm...diese Marketingfuzzis.... Also Oma konnte nüscht und die Serneköche sind ja eh alle blöd. Willkommen beim kochen 2.0 :vik:


----------



## Michael2711 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Wer den Tm5 hat will ihn auch nicht mehr hergeben! Und man kann ja auch nicht nur kochen damit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Wer eh schon nicht kochen kann, dem nützt das Teil auch nix.

Wer kochen kann (als privater) braucht das eigentlich nicht, da man nicht wie in der Profiküche unter Zeitdruck steht.

Die temperaturgenaue Zubereitung einer Hollandaise z. B. ist für den Profi klasse, weil der das Dingens laufen lässt und nicht aufpassen muss und in der Zeit was anderes machen kann - als "Nichtprofi" hab ich die Zeit für eine im Wasserbad aufgeschlagene Holländische..

Und natürlich kann man damit manche Ansätze, Fonds, Soßen, Pürees etc. viel einfacher und kontrollierter herstellen  - wieder nur für Profis interessant, das gleiche kann man auch mit mehr Aufwand mit anderen Geräten erzielen ...

Man kann auch toll und temperaturgenau garen mit dem Teil (in kleineren Mengen), das ist aber nix, was ein normaler Backofen nicht auch kann. 

Das Teil ist echt klasse und für einen Profi eine echte Erleichterung in vielen Bereichen....

Für Nichtprofis und ambitionierte Hobbyköche würde ich aber empfehlen, das Geld für das Teil besser in Kochkurse bei guten Kollegen zu investieren, die nicht nur Rezepte vorkochen, sondern Grundlagen erklären und beibringen..


----------



## Andal (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Das mit der Hollandaise ist allerdings ein Argument. Die braucht man ja zu Hause jeden Tag, literweise! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Deswegen hab ich gesagt:
Toll für Profis - alle anderen sollten erst mal kochen lernen ;-)))))



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Die temperaturgenaue Zubereitung einer Hollandaise z. B. ist für den Profi klasse, weil der das Dingens laufen lässt und nicht aufpassen muss und in der Zeit was anderes machen kann - als "Nichtprofi" hab ich die Zeit für eine im Wasserbad aufgeschlagene Holländische..





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Nichtprofis und ambitionierte Hobbyköche würde ich aber empfehlen, das Geld für das Teil besser in Kochkurse bei guten Kollegen zu investieren, die nicht nur Rezepte vorkochen, sondern Grundlagen erklären und beibringen..


----------



## Spiderpike (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich hab den Thermomix von meiner Mutter bekommen weil die keine Gedult damit hat^^
Also die Verarbeitung ist sehr unsolide und Mangelhaft, schlecht aufeinander abgepasste Tiefzieh- und Spritzgussteile und eine kaum gefederte Mechanik. Wenn man damit Macadamias oder Eiswürfel crashed  fällt einem das Gerät fast vom Tisch...das ist krass.
Natürlich kann man damit eigentlich nur Saucen und Suppen zubereiten, denn wenn man Gerichte zum dünsten "Stapelt" dann schmeckt alles gleich. Also die Kartoffeln nach Fisch, der Fisch nach Brokoli, und der Brokkoli nach Fischsauce. Grauenhaft aber logisch wenn alles in der gleichen Sauna schwitzt.
Dieses Gerät kann man nicht ernst nehmen und der Preis ist vielleicht bis maximal 400€ gerechtfertigt. Aber wenn man nie gekocht hat und mit dem Thermomix überhaubt mal was macht ist es natürlich ok.

Ich sag auch immer. Einfach nen gutes Kochbuch mit Grundlagen kaufen als ne teure Küche und Witzigmann Bücher.
"Der junge Koch" ist ein schweizer Kochbuch für die Berufsausbildung. Da steht alles drinn und wenn man dann eine Consome, Velutés oder Samtsuppe kann, dann kann man theoretisch tausende Gerichte.


----------



## BigMama91 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Interessant, also ich habe nicht solche Probleme mit dem eis crashen Vllt ist bei dir etwas kaputt weil bei mir bleibt der auf einer Stelle stehn. Zum Thema Qualität bin ich auch ganz anderer Meinung, die Teile sind sehr gut verarbeitet, meine Mutter und meine Tante haben den schon seit Jahren und benutzen den auch sehr viel und haben bis jetzt keine Probleme gehabt. Kochen kann ich auch ohne den thermomix aber damit wird viel Arbeit erleichtert. Viele küchengeräte braucht man damit auch nicht mehr und darin sehe ich auch ein Vorteil, da ich nicht für alles was ich brauche Platz habe in der Küche.
Wenn man das ding als nutzlos ansieht muss man es ja nicht kaufen  dass ist ja das schöne an dem Geld was wir verdienen, wir können uns damit kaufen was wir wollen.


----------



## Franky (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Meine Cousine hat das Teil geschenkt bekommen - und bereitet(e bzw. muss demnächst wieder ) darin Babynahrung zu. Dafür soll das Ding unschlagbar sein... Allet rin, Knöbbsche drüggn und fetsch! :q
Ich würde mir das Ding definitiv nicht zulegen. Dann lieber eine schigge Küchenmaschin mit (fast) alle Schikan für die Hälfte vonn Preis!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Und klasse Steaks vom Restgeld ;-)))


----------



## Franky (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

So sieht das aus...  Aber nich inne Maschin damit! :q:q:q

Mist - jetzt kriege ich Appetit auf Tartar...


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Franky schrieb:


> Mist - jetzt kriege ich Appetit auf Tartar...



....und keinen Terminator TM5 zur Hand..... :q:q:q


----------



## Franky (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Na gottseidank nich! :m 
Falls das mistverständlich war - Steak + Küchenmaschin = Tartar. Aber besser: Rinderfilet + scharfes Messer = leggeres Tartar... :q:m


----------



## Andal (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Hol dir Mett und Brötchen... als Alternative nicht schlecht und um Längen besser als Babynahrung!


----------



## Spiderpike (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Dazu kommt natürlich das alle Pampen(Saucen und Suppen) ürgendwie gleich aussehen,,,,also das Gemüse kreuz und queer geschnitten.

Kein Problem das mal so zu machen.....aber doch nicht 3 mal die Woche oder öfters.

Das Gemüse schneide ich immer von Hand....dann hat sich der Thermomix aber schon fast erledigt. Ich nehme den dann bestenfalls noch zum Aufmontieren mit kalter Milch oder kalten Butterflocken bei Jus

Aber ich will des jetzt auch nicht zu madig machen, haubtsache man kocht zu Hause was selbst. Da hilft der Thermomix natürlich


----------



## heinzi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich hatte auch mal über so ein Teil nachgedacht. Aber als die gute Frau mir sagte man können darin keinen Grillteller machen, habe ich abgewunken.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

grins - der war auch gut ;-)))


----------



## feederbrassen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Vielleicht mal mit einen Satz vernünftiger Küchenmesser
zulegen ,dann macht das schnippeln in der Küche auch Spaß.


----------



## Kotzi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Andal schrieb:


> Das mit der Hollandaise ist allerdings ein Argument. Die braucht man ja zu Hause jeden Tag, literweise! :m



Noch ein Contra Argument gegen das Ding.. wenn ich die so verfügbar hätte würde mich nur wenig davon abhalten können die zu trinken...

Ich hatte hier ja irgendwo schonmal eine Hasstirade auf den TM abgelassen, also lasse ich das jetzt mal. War lange überzeugt das das Ding bis auf Saucen nicht wirklich was kann, aber Thomas hat es ja eröffnet, als Profi kann das Ding spitze sein, wer mit so einem Gerät jedoch zu Hause "ernsthaft" kocht, der sollte mmn was auf die Finger bekommen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Nichtprofis und ambitionierte Hobbyköche würde ich aber empfehlen, das Geld für das Teil besser in Kochkurse bei guten Kollegen zu investieren




Rausgeschmissenes Geld....

Wenn ich mir überlege, daß man für den Gegenwert dieses Teils zusätzlich zu Topf und Pfanne einen vernünftigen Vakuumierer, 'ne Fritteuse, einen Sous-Vide-Garer und einen Satz ordentliche Messer bekommt...|rolleyes


----------



## thanatos (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

hab erst gelesen und dann gegooglt von was hier überhaut die Rede ist 
 ist vielleicht für den einen ganz praktisch ,aber wenn ich mal keine Lust mehr zum schnippeln und rühren habe dann gibt es doch schon fast alles schon in Tüten und Dosen ,brauch man nur noch in der Microwelle heiß
 machen .Guten Appetit


----------



## Michael2711 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Wer ihn hat ist zufrieden damit und das hat nix mit nicht kochen können zutun! Ich denke mal wenn hier manche Leute die hier so dagegen sind den Tm5 hätten würden die auch anders drüber schreiben!


----------



## Kotzi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Verwandte haben ihn, etliche Muttis etcpp. Find ich trotzdem *******.

Wer gibt schon gerne zu das er sich einen Mixer der Hacken, Wiegen und leicht erhitzen kann für 2000 Tacken gekauft hat? Ist doch ziemlich peinlich..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Wer ihn hat ist zufrieden damit und das hat nix mit nicht kochen können zutun! Ich denke mal wenn hier manche Leute die hier so dagegen sind den Tm5 hätten würden die auch anders drüber schreiben!



Ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, was man darin so praktikabel zubereitet bzw. wo das Alleinstellungsmerkmal dieses Teils liegt...


----------



## Michael2711 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

2000 kostet er nicht


----------



## Kotzi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Tschuldigung, grad nachgeschaut knapp über 1.100. Lese jetzt trotzdem kein Argument dafür.


----------



## Andal (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kann mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, was man darin so praktikabel zubereitet bzw. wo das Alleinstellungsmerkmal dieses Teils liegt...



Den beheizbaren Mixer stellt sich Mutti plakativ mitten in der Küche auf und alle ihre besten Freundinnen spucken Gift und Galle vor lauter Neid. Das ist im häuslichen Umfeld das wichtigste überhaupt. Sonst ist das Ding zu Hause so wichtig, wie der Wildkiwischonentsafter, eine Katroffeldrechselbank, oder eine dritte Titte. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Andal schrieb:


> Den beheizbaren Mixer stellt sich Mutti plakativ mitten in der Küche auf und alle ihre besten Freundinnen spucken Gift und Galle vor lauter Neid. Das ist im häuslichen Umfeld das wichtigste überhaupt. Sonst ist das Ding zu Hause so wichtig, wie der Wildkiwischonentsafter, eine Katroffeldrechselbank, oder eine dritte Titte. :m



 |good::m


----------



## Kotzi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Nichts gegen drei Titten!


----------



## BigMama91 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

An die Leute die es nicht haben aber sagen können das man nur suppen damit machen kann  schaut mal hier http://www.rezeptwelt.de/ 
Da könnt ihr seh'n was man alles machen kann. Das sind Einträge von anderen Usern. Es gibt auch noch richtige Kochbücher dafür.


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Nichts gegen drei Titten!



:q warum hast du etwa drei Hände ?????:q


----------



## thanatos (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

@ Big Mama 91 ,es gibt ja auch Kochbücher für die Mikrowelle
 trotzdem nutzen sie geschätzte  99% ihrer Besitzer nur zur pracktischen
 schnellen Aufwärmhilfe.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Nichtprofis und ambitionierte Hobbyköche würde ich aber empfehlen, das Geld für das Teil besser in Kochkurse bei guten Kollegen zu investieren, die nicht nur Rezepte vorkochen, sondern Grundlagen erklären und beibringen..



Die Maschine soll ja u.a. so einen Kurs ersetzen. Der TM5 sagt dir was man wann und wie machen soll, um leckere Gerichte zu zaubern.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Die Maschine soll ja u.a. so einen Kurs ersetzen. Der TM5 sagt dir was man wann und wie machen soll, um leckere Gerichte zu zaubern.



Geiles Kopfkino!

Du stehst im Morgengrauen in der Küche, bist Deutschlands Gesichtsältester, die Kaffeemaschine quält sich die letzten Tropfen Kofein aus den metallenen Gedärmen und dann labert dich dein Quirl voll, was du wie kochen sollst. Jetzt brauchst du dringend ein neues Küchenfenster! :m


----------



## LuckyS (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Hat jmd. ein gutes TM Rezept für Fischfrikadellen?


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich dachte zum TM gibt es ´ne App...?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



LuckyS schrieb:


> Hat jmd. ein gutes TM Rezept für Fischfrikadellen?


Speziell TM nicht, müsste aber auch mit dem gehen ;-)
[youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]


----------



## Andal (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Ich dachte zum TM gibt es ´ne App...?;+



...oder was von Ratiopharm!?


----------



## Spiderpike (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Speziell TM nicht, müsste aber auch mit dem gehen ;-)
> [youtube1]yuWv86xfBAE[/youtube1]


 
dafür habe ich meinen Pacojet da Heim


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Der Thermomix kann alles, außer Pommes mit Schnitzel. |supergri

Ach ja, räuchern geht auch nicht.


----------



## Franky (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich hätt gern ein Spanferkel... :q Aber nicht zum Löffeln... :q


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Dafür räuchert man ja jetzt im Topf auf dem heimischen Herd.#6

(Aktuelle F&F DVD mit Strelow und Koch in der Küche.)


----------



## Franky (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Dafür räuchert man ja jetzt im Topf auf dem heimischen Herd.#6
> 
> (Aktuelle F&F DVD mit Strelow und Koch in der Küche.)



Dat hat son komischen Engländer schon vor Jahren inner Keksdose gemacht...  Sorry für den kleinen Seitenhieb - aber vielleicht bekommt diese Methode ja jetzt einen neuen Namen... |uhoh::q:q:q


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

So wie SodaStream... meine Großeltern hatten schon vor 30 Jahren Gaspatronen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



BigMama91 schrieb:


> An die Leute die es nicht haben aber sagen können das man nur suppen damit machen kann  schaut mal hier http://www.rezeptwelt.de/
> Da könnt ihr seh'n was man alles machen kann. Das sind Einträge von anderen Usern. Es gibt auch noch richtige Kochbücher dafür.



Ich weiß nicht, ich seh da trotzdem nur Pampe und Verhackstücktes...

Aber jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen-ich für meinen Teil wüßte, was ich Einkaufe, wenn ich mal eben 1k an Chips nur für Küchenhardware ausgeben dürfte...

Gut, der von Thomas kolportierte Vorrat an Rinderrücken ist auch nicht zu verachten...#h





thanatos schrieb:


> :q warum hast du etwa drei Hände ?????:q




Selbst wenn, dann stehste vor der Torte und guckst dir die Tüten an, hast jeweils 'ne Kanne Bier, 'nen Schnaps und 'ne Zigarre in der Hand und bist am überlegen, ob drei Titten wirklich ein ästhetisch tragfähiges Konzept darstellen.#c#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Müll, der Essensmüll produziert. Nicht vom Nährwert her - sondern von allem, was Zubereiten und Essen ausmacht.


----------



## Michael2711 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Müll, der Essensmüll produziert. Nicht vom Nährwert her - sondern von allem, was Zubereiten und Essen ausmacht.


Gut das du ja mal gar keine Ahnung hast von den tm 5


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Gut das du ja mal gar keine Ahnung hast von den tm 5



Woher willst Du das wissen? Ist es schwer, andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren, ohne persönlich zu werden |rolleyes?


----------



## kati48268 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...und bist am überlegen, ob drei Titten wirklich ein ästhetisch tragfähiges Konzept darstellen.


Und deine Meinung zu der Tussi wäre welche?
http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/gepaeck/brueste-doch-nur-prothese-37791364.bild.html


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

ach der Staubsaugervertreter war da:q

 gut, dass es goorgle gibt, wollt erst fragen, ob das Zeug atmungsaktiv ist, peinlich#d


----------



## wusel345 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und deine Meinung zu der Tussi wäre welche?
> http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/gepaeck/brueste-doch-nur-prothese-37791364.bild.html




Wie immer:
die *Bild* sprach als erste mit der dritten Brust. :q


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

also das Vorgängermodell hat mir auch nicht so gefallen, aber jetzt mit Touchscreen sieht es schon sehr lecker aus. Ach ja, wenn ein Arbeitsgang abgeschlossen ist ertönt auch eine Melodie und die hört sich so ähnlich an wie bei der Bahn. Ding-Dong-Ding, bitte Vorsicht an Gleis 2, Zug nach... fährt ein. :m


----------



## Anthe (19. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Meine Schwester hat auch so ein Teil. Mein Gott was hat die nach der Vorführung geschwärmt was das Dingens alles kann. 

Fazit: Vor 3 Jahren gekauft, 2 Wochen lang 2-3x wöchentlich "ausprobiert" und in den Wochen, Monaten, Jahren danach noch 5x Tomatensoße drin gemacht weil die anscheinend so lecker wird. Seit dem Umzug vor 1 Jahr steht das Teil im Keller... 
5 Tomatensoßen für nen Tausender.... da hätte man fast den Harald Wohlfahrt oder einen anderen Sternekoch damit beauftragen können, "Koch Du mir mal einen Liter...".

Für mich war das von Anfang an nix. Kann keine Spätzle schaben, Maultaschen wickelt das Teil auch nicht und den Zwiebelrostbraten .. na lassen wirs ...


----------



## Knut82 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Wir haben den Vorgänger (TM31) seit knapp zwei Jahren und nutzen den ziemlich oft. Ist einfach, lecker und praktisch, weil man während der Essenszubereitung Zeit hat, andere Dinge zu machen. Du musst den Kessel nicht ständig beobachten. 

Was wir regelmäßig machen ist:
Teig für Brot und Brötchen (Mehl selbstgemacht aus Vollkorn), Soßen und gleichzeitiges Kochen von Reis oder Nudeln, Dünsten von Gemüse und Fisch...

Klar, wer aus dem Kochen einen heiligen Vorgang macht oder sich jeden Tag stundenlang in die Küche stellen kann/will, für den ist der Thermomix nix. 

Wir sind beide voll berufstätig und wollen die freie Zeit die wir haben genießen. Mit dem TM können wir schnell und gesund kochen und die Küche bleibt weitestgehend sauber. Und vor allem: kein Maggi, keine Geschmacksverstärker.

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass hier einige über 7 Seiten immer wieder was kommentieren müssen, ohne, das diejenigen so ein Gerät schon mal erlebt haben. Wer wirklich mitreden will, es gibt in fast jeder größeren Stadt Kochgruppen. 

Danke und Gruß,
Knut |wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (19. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Das ist bestimmt wie mit den Staubsaugern von Vorwerk. Ich habe mal vor Jahren so ein Teil von meiner Mutter bekommen - Gründe kommen gleich....
Also zunächst saugt er mal. Das machen aber gaaanz viele andere Staubsauger auch. Das Teil ist einfach nur überteuert und viel zu schwer und unhandlich. Also verkauft! 
Mit dem Thermomix kann man bestimmt auch Wasser kochen. Das machen aber gaaanz viele andere Wasserkocher auch. |supergri
Diese Geschichten mit "wir sind aber berufstätig..." lasse ich nicht gelten. Das waren unsere Eltern auch beide. Im Osten nichts untypisches. Ich habe auch nen Fulltime-Job, koche, habe dennoch viel Zeit für Freunde und Familie, gehe meinen Hobbies nach.....
Nur ehrlich gesagt - und da will ich keinen auf den Schlips treten - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur annähernd irgend etwas, was das Teil kocht, schmeckt. Außer Wasser vielleicht. Aber dafür gibt´s ja Wasserkocher...


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Nur ehrlich gesagt - und da will ich keinen  auf den Schlips treten - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass auch nur  annähernd irgend etwas, was das Teil kocht, schmeckt. Außer Wasser  vielleicht. Aber dafür gibt´s ja Wasserkocher...



dann solltest du mal an so einer Thermomix Vorführung teilnehmen... zuschauen, staunen und genießen. :m


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> dann solltest du mal an so einer Thermomix Vorführung teilnehmen... zuschauen, staunen und genießen. :m



Ich könnte noch auf die absurde Idee kommen, dass du Vorwerk-Vertreter bist.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Es bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann...!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und deine Meinung zu der Tussi wäre welche?
> http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/gepaeck/brueste-doch-nur-prothese-37791364.bild.html




Ich weiß nicht, überzeugt mich grad nich so richtig.
Müßte ich mir betrunken mal nackig angucken...



Anthe schrieb:


> Meine Schwester hat auch so ein Teil.



Vielleicht sollten wir mal 'nen Blick auf Anthes Schwester werfen, um quasi einen zweiten Eindruck zu bekommen,
was meinst du dazu?


----------



## Andal (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich sehe, das Thema bewegt die Herren. Ist doch schön, wenn wir uns mal mit fraulichen Belangen beschäftigen. Wer braucht da noch so 'nen ollen Mixer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Das hat mich wirklich überzeugt, ich habe selten so gelacht und es war das erste Video welches ich gefunden habe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2E67iaAoNo

Und alles in allem haben die Spagetti auch nur eine halbe Stunde gedauert, sind an einem Ende Matschig, am anderen nicht fertig.

Aber die Dame ist begeistert.


----------



## Franky (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Big dislike... Läuft nich so bei der guten.... :q 
Ganz großes Kino, die drehenden spagheddis... Ich kann nich mehr... :q :q mir fehlen echt die Worte :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das hat mich wirklich überzeugt
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2E67iaAoNo



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Ich brech zam!




Mozartkugel schrieb:


> dann solltest du mal an so einer Thermomix Vorführung teilnehmen... staunen und ..... :m



Da staunt der Laie, und der Fachmann wundert sich...|bigeyes





Knut82 schrieb:


> Was wir regelmäßig machen ist:
> Nudeln.....
> 
> 
> ...



läßt mal 'ne Packung Spaghetti 'ne Runde kreisen, wa!:q





Franky schrieb:


> Big dislike... Läuft nich so bei der guten.... :q
> Ganz großes Kino...




Ich guck mir das gleich nomal an.

Absolut überzeugender Apparat!!#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich kann auch nicht mehr mein bauch loool

hab mir noch die schnelle Bolognese Sause angeguckt und den Schokokuchen der muß ja noch in Backofen

#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> dann solltest du mal an so einer Thermomix Vorführung teilnehmen... zuschauen, staunen und genießen. :m


Du hast mich überzeugt; Ich Will|bigeyes




|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das hat mich wirklich überzeugt, ich habe selten so gelacht und es war das erste Video welches ich gefunden habe.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2E67iaAoNo
> 
> ...



Ach Du scheixxe! 
Und ich hätte so gerne die Soße aus Nudelwasser gesehen....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Testudo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2E67iaAoNo



Wie umständlich und unappetitlich man doch Nudeln zubereiten kann..unglaublich

Da tendiert meine Gesichtsfarbe glatt Richtung Vorwerkgrün


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Du hast mich überzeugt...



Ob man es braucht oder nicht muss jeder selber entscheiden. Einen iPhone oder Mac bräuchte man ja auch nicht unbedingt, aber vor allem letzteres ist einfach nur geil. #6

Nach meinem Weber Gasgrill und SodaStream hoffe ich doch, dass der TM5 ebenso überzeugen wird.


----------



## strignatz (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit worüber ihr euch hier amüsiert, bis ich das Video gesehen habe... Ich kann nicht mehr. Wie diese Spaghetti sich da am Anfang drehen, zu herrlich... 

Aber wieso tut sie Öl ans nudelwasser? Muss das Getriebe während des Betriebs geschmiert werden? 

Ein Traum auch ihre Begeisterung von der nudelpampe


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Mozartkugel du meinst das doch ernst!?
 das schaff ich schneller mit einem Rührquirl (noch von Oma ein Krups) und Messer.

und hab noch Aromen da beim Kuscheln





#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Auch die anderen Videos der Dame sind der Kracher, die Putaneska ist mein Highlight.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Auch die anderen Videos der Dame sind der Kracher, die Putaneska ist mein Highlight.



Ja die Putaneska sieht lecker aus, wie das Zwischenprodukt eines Zechgelages.


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. März 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

passend zum Forum hier, Rezept des Tages... http://www.rezeptwelt.de/rezepte/zanderfilet-im-salatkörbchen-mit-feta-zitronensauce/24015


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich hol das mal eben wieder hoch,
Cicero hat sich dem Phänomen angenommen::m



http://www.cicero.de/salon/thermomix-die-deutsche-antwort-auf-apple-und-co/59239


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Da empfiehlt sich doch das Gerät zur zeitnahen Herstellung des pirschhirsch'schen Schneckenschrecksaftes!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Geil zu lesen ;-.)))


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

morgen wird der Thermomix geliefert. Ich freue mich schon, weiß gar nicht was ich als erstes zubereiten soll :m


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> morgen wird der Thermomix geliefert. Ich freue mich schon, weiß gar nicht was ich als erstes zubereiten soll :m



Brei...|rolleyes


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



strignatz schrieb:


> Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit worüber ihr euch hier amüsiert, bis ich das Video gesehen habe... Ich kann nicht mehr. Wie diese Spaghetti sich da am Anfang drehen, zu herrlich...
> 
> Aber wieso tut sie Öl ans nudelwasser? Muss das Getriebe während des Betriebs geschmiert werden?
> 
> Ein Traum auch ihre Begeisterung von der nudelpampe



Das hört man doch strignatz, das es ein 2 Takter ist.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> morgen wird der Thermomix geliefert. Ich freue mich schon, weiß gar nicht was ich als erstes zubereiten soll :m



Dann kannst du ja mit dem Dingen schon mal üben, nach Öl zu bohren. |supergri


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



zokker schrieb:


> Das hört man doch strignatz, das es ein 2 Takter ist.





Der war gut ;D


----------



## strignatz (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Faszinierend dieses Teil. Ein Abbild der Gesellschaft. Hauptsache schnell und ohne viel Aufwand. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Keine Sorge ich werde jetzt nicht jeden Tag ein Bild posten, aber mein erstes Gericht möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. 

Kohlrabi-Kartoffel-Cremesuppe mit frischem  Schnittlauch. Oh, war das lecker sag ich euch. :m


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Bei uns gabs gestern Blumenkohl-Cremesuppe mit Hackbällsche und Petersilie - die war auch lecker!  Nur ohne TM... :q


----------



## hirschkaefer (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Klar Kohlrabi und Kartoffeln kochen, mit nem Zauberstab alles pürrieren, Sahne rein, abschmecken, fertig. Geht mindestens genauso schnell.... Wozu so ein sinnlos teures Teil? Kannst du nicht kochen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich habe gerade den Cicero Artikel gelesen, danke  habe sehr gelacht.

Ich vermute, dass der durchschnittliche dort beschriebene Thermomixbenutzer den Artikel wohl gar nicht verstehen würde. Sehr bissig, aber leider wohl nicht so abwegig. 

Ich koche gern und kann auf den Helfer gut verzichten, aber jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## Vanner (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Für Boilieteig soll der ja gut sein.:q


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Dream Team... Kartoffelsalat mit dem Thermomix zubereitet und Rote Wurscht aufm Weber Gasgrill :k :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Blanker Wahnsinn der Kartoffelsalat. Selten so ein kulinarisches Highlight gesehen.
 Kann man im Thermo eigentlich auch Eier kochen? Würde mir dann evtl. auch einen kaufen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

musste schnell selber nachschauen, aber ja es geht... http://www.rezeptwelt.de/grundrezepte-rezepte/eier-kochen/29653


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

"Es bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann!" (Loriot)
Wär Vorwerk nur bei den Staubsaugern geblasen äh -blieben!|uhoh:
J.B., ich geb Dir volle Punkt-Zahl! Ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, da hatte man für die Wurst einen Stecken und für den Kartoffelsalat einen Topf -> zusammen damals keine 25,- DM aber die High-end Geräte (Gas-Weber ab ca.450,- / Thermomix ab 1100,- €) sind da natürlich schon eine andere Liga! Wie konnten wir nur so lange ohne überleben?|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> "Es bläst und saugt der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann!" (Loriot)
> Wär Vorwerk nur bei den Staubsaugern geblasen äh -blieben!|uhoh:
> J.B., ich geb Dir volle Punkt-Zahl! Ich erinnere mich an eine Zeit, da hatte man für die Wurst einen Stecken und für den Kartoffelsalat einen Topf -> zusammen damals keine 25,- DM aber die High-end Geräte (Gas-Weber ab ca.450,- / Thermomix ab 1100,- €) sind da natürlich schon eine andere Liga! Wie konnten wir nur so lange* ohne überleben?*|kopfkrat


 

 Schwer zu sagen, habe lange genug dahin vegetiert.:c
 Aber jetzt lebe ich wieder auf. Jetzt eine Verlängerung der Garzeit beim Eier kochen um 4 Minuten, das ist doch ein Evolutionssprung.#6#6#6


----------



## wolfgang f. (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, habe lange genug dahin vegetiert.:cAber jetzt lebe ich wieder auf. Jetzt
> eine Verlängerung der Garzeit beim Eier kochen um 4 Minuten, das ist doch ein Evolutionssprung.#6#6#6



:mPurer Darwinismus! 
#6 :q Du meinst: "Ein kleiner Schritt für den TM5- ein grosser Schritt für die Menschheit!"  ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> :mPurer Darwinismus!
> #6 :q Du meinst: "Ein kleiner Schritt für den TM5- ein grosser Schritt für die Menschheit!" ?


 

 Zynismus ist auch dir nicht fremd?


----------



## Franky (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich kriege es sogar hin und koche mein weiches Frühstücksei rund 60 Minuten auf "wachsweich" (= perfekt )
www.amazon.de/Severin-SV-2447-Sous-Vide-edelstahl/dp/B00H5FZ3D2
Kostet auch nur ein Zehntel, sollte aber reichen 
Meine "große" Cousine, vor 8 Wochen das zweite mal Mutter geworden, hat das Ding wieder rausgekramt, nachdem die "Große" aus dem Brei- und Gläschenalter raus ist... Dafür ist das Ding, wenn man Alknete und Hopps nicht unterstützen will, einsame Spitze.


----------



## HeinBlöd (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Franky schrieb:


> Meine "große" Cousine, vor 8 Wochen das zweite mal Mutter geworden, hat das Ding wieder rausgekramt, nachdem die "Große" aus dem Brei- und Gläschenalter raus ist... Dafür ist das Ding, wenn man Alknete und Hopps nicht unterstützen will, einsame Spitze.



Das stimmt, Franky;

für manche Sachen ist das Ding gut zu gebrauchen.
( wir haben auch seit ~ 2 Jahren so'n Teil in der Küche stehen )
Wobei schälen der Pastinaken / Wurzeln etc. pp. noch immer selbst händisch erledigt werden muß.

Aber zumindest wird Deine Cousine in der Krabbelgruppen-Mutti-Liga mit ihrem Thermo-Messi sofort in der Champignon-Liga spielen.
Und das ist aus meiner Erfahrung heraus, zumindest eines dieser 'Must have' Marketing-Kriterien dieser Maschine


----------



## wolfgang f. (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



BigMama91 schrieb:


> Ach ja wie der fisch daraus schmeckt weiß ich noch nicht weil ich es damit noch nicht gemacht habe.



|kopfkrat Ähem- bin ich der einzige der schlechtes hierbei denkt? :q


----------



## Mollebulle (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Also meine Holde wird Ihren zwischenzeitlich über 20 Jahre alten TM
um nix auf der Welt hergeben:q



Frage:weiss jemand, wer den Messerkopf professionell  schleifen kann???
bei diesem Wetter wohl zu viel crushed ice gemacht


----------



## Andal (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Vermutlich nur der Hersteller zum Schnäppchenpreis von 127,36 €, exclusive Märchensteuer und Verschwand. :q


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Der TM5 kostet ja eigentlich "nur" 1100,- Euro, hat aber eine Lieferzeit von 3 Monaten.

Schaut euch mal die Angebote bei eBay an, die gehen z.T. sogar für 1300,- Euro weg, weil viele kein Bock haben 3 Monate zu warten. |supergri


----------



## Mollebulle (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Andal schrieb:


> Vermutlich nur der Hersteller zum Schnäppchenpreis von 127,36 €, exclusive Märchensteuer und Verschwand. :q


 

Jo, das befürchte ich auch, denn meine Holde meint: da brauchen wir einen neuen Messerkopf!!!!!:c
na dann schleif ich lieber selber mit ner Schlüsselfeile und nem Abziehstein


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

bei der Affenhitze hab ich auch mal Erdbeereis gemacht, also mit echten Erdbeeren. Boah war das lecker, aber jetzt wird einem auch klar was für ein Mist man bisher in der Eisdiele bekommen hat.


----------



## Michael2711 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Das Eis aus dem TM5 ist echt der Hammer da kommt keine Eisdiele mit


----------



## Franky (14. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Kann der auch kühlen????


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Das Eis aus dem TM5 ist echt der Hammer da kommt keine Eisdiele mit




Wenn ich dieses zauberhafte Gerät richtig verstanden habe, macht man damit Eis, indem man die jeweils präferierten Zutaten in der Gerät einfach zusammen rühren läßt-mehr passiert dort doch auch nicht, oder was ist das Besondere am Eis aus dem Termilein?


Oder ist das eher so wie hier zu verstehen, mit den Nudeln kommt nämlich auch kein Italiener mit...|muahah:


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Was habt ihr denn nur alle für miese Eisdealer? #q


----------



## Tench1959 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Scheinbar kann der TM auch kühlen. Erdbeeren musst du selber pflücken, die Kuh selbst melken.

Als ambitionierter Hobby-Koch kann ich mir es schlecht vorstellen, dass der TM hier meine persönliche Geschmacksnote wiedergeben kann. 

Hoffentlich werden nicht zukünftige Generationen von Menschen mit USB 3.0 Anschluß geboren. Wie einige Posts hier es schon beschreiben, ferngesteuerte Heizungen, Kühlschränke, die mir vorschreiben/vorschlagen, wann ich was kaufen soll, Telefone, die meinem Mitmenschen zeigen, wo ich mich gerade befinde ....
"Big Brother is watching you" war mal Fiktion, heute Realität


----------



## Mozartkugel (20. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas enttäuscht, liegt aber nicht am Thermomix. Ich wollte in Co-Produktion mit dem Weber Gasgrill und Pizzastein Pizza machen. Leider kommt meine Pizza noch nicht an meinen Lieblingsitaliener ran, da hab ich mir die Latte etwas zu hoch gelegt. #t


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. August 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas enttäuscht, liegt aber nicht am Thermomix. Ich wollte in Co-Produktion mit dem Weber Gasgrill und Pizzastein Pizza machen. Leider kommt meine Pizza noch nicht an meinen Lieblingsitaliener ran, da hab ich mir die Latte etwas zu hoch gelegt. #t


 

 TM verkaufen und Steinofen zulegen (natürlich den Computergesteuerten von Vorwerk).:m


----------



## Mollebulle (25. September 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Hat doch meine -Holde-  diese Woche "die NEUE" auf ner Vorführung sehen   m ü s s e n :c
und schon ist die ALTE (seit 20 Jahren treue Dienste) ja sooo was von out!!!
Also DIE muss es jetzt unbedingt sein !!!!


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

D. h. Du musst jetzt den TM5 erwerben???? :q:q:q:q:q:q:q 

Freu Dich - gibt gerade 3 Rezept-Chips zum Preis von 2............ :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Hat doch meine -Holde- diese Woche "die NEUE" auf ner Vorführung sehen m ü s s e n :c
> und schon ist die ALTE (seit 20 Jahren treue Dienste) ja sooo was von out!!!
> Also DIE muss es jetzt unbedingt sein !!!!


 


 Würde mal sagen:

 Tausche die "Alte". :m


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

verkauf die alte Version doch bei eBay, du wirst dich wundert wie viel die Hausfrauen bereit sind dafür zu zahlen |supergri


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> verkauf die alte Version doch bei eBay...



Echt? Und ich hab mich noch für teuer Geld scheiden lassen.


----------



## Mollebulle (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> verkauf die alte Version doch bei eBay, du wirst dich wundert wie viel die Hausfrauen bereit sind dafür zu zahlen |supergri



Wollt ich auch- aber das alte Ding wird dem Sohnemann zum "anfixen" vermacht.. |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Sachen gibt das........ #d#d#d


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Sachen gibt das........ #d#d#d



und zwei Tage später sind se wieder im Laden und tauschen das Schei.... Ding wieder um#d


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

mal was zur firma vorwerk in der aktuellen ZEIT-ausgabe.



> "Was Apple kann, können sie bei Vorwerk auch. Die Nähe geht bis hin zum Geschäftsmodell. Apple verdient mit, wenn sich iPhone-Besitzer im App Store neue Software oder bei iTunes Musikstücke herunterladen. So etwas wollen sie mit dem Thermomix ebenfalls. Geschäftsführer Strecker lässt gerade die Verbindung des Thermomix mit der Rezeptdatenbank im Internet testen. So alles klappt, könnte bald ein Wisch über den Touchscreen genügen, und eine halbe Stunde vor dem Abendessen klingelte ein Bote mit allen nötigen Zutaten an der Tür. Das sei aber Zukunftsmusik, sagt Strecker. Es gelte noch ein paar Probleme zu lösen, bevor in einigen Jahren vielleicht eine Bestellfunktion den Thermomix auch zum Einkaufsassistenten mache. »Vor allem ist die Logistik noch eine schwierige Frage, also die Lieferung zu einem exakten Zeitpunkt«, sagt Strecker. Dann würde sein Unternehmen nicht nur am Verkauf der Küchenmaschinen verdienen, sondern auch an den Zutaten. Einen passenden Lieferdienst gibt es schon: Vor drei Jahren hat sich Vorwerk an dem Berliner Start-up HelloFresh beteiligt."


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Schöne neue Welt... Big Brother is watching us beim Teleshoppen mit dem heizbaren Mixer... der schafft auch locker 451° Fahrenheit... und am Abend gibt es lecker Soylent Green.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ach, Thermomix is ne Küchenmaschine! |bigeyes

Ich dachte immer, 
dass ist der Heizungsklempner bei Asterix & Obelix.


----------



## Naish82 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Also wir waren auch schonmal bei so ner Vorführung...
Was soll ich sagen... 
Eis und Suppe haben ja geschmeckt, für manche Sachen (wie z.b. Auch Babynahrung) mag das Teil ja ganz praktisch sein, vor allem weil man nicht mehr umrühren muss und (bei richtiger Programmierung) nix anbrennen kann. 
Auf den ganzen gedünsteten Mist stehe ich auch nicht so, aber was mich am aller meisten an dem Gerät für den Preis stört ist das "Design".
Für über 1k€ erwarte ich mehr als so'nen Haufen Plastik. Das sieht für unseren Geschmack aus wie billigster China Mist. Schonmal was von Edelstahl gehört? 
Und nein, aus mir spricht kein Neid oder Misgunst weil die Kiste so teuer ist, meine Kaffemaschine hat genausoviel gekostet... 
Aber die hat mich wirklich überzeugt...


----------



## Mozartkugel (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Edelstahl? Awa, lässt sich voll sch... putzen. Ich hasse meine Dunstabzugshaube. |supergri


----------



## schomi (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

versuch es mal mit einem Edelstahlpflegemittel.

https://www.google.de/search?q=edel....13255j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Franky (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Edelstahl? Jo.... Vollkommen überbewertet........ :q braucht kein Mensch...


----------



## Naish82 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Alles zum Glück Geschmacksache. Leben und Leben lassen... Ich erwarte halt für den Preis halt auch n bischen was für's Auge...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Ich erwarte halt für den Preis halt auch n bischen was für's Auge...



Eben, für die Kohle kann ich mir auch was mit Titten in die Küche stellen...


----------



## Andal (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



sten hagelvoll schrieb:


> eben, für die kohle kann ich mir auch was mit titten in die küche stellen...



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Och komm, wer anfängt seine Köder nachzuwiegen, hat doch längst aufgehört sich für Titten zu interessieren.


----------



## Mozartkugel (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

das mit den Titten schön und gut, für das Geld kommt die Dame vielleicht 10x vorbei und was dann? Der TM5 bleibt zumindest solange bis das nächste Modell raus ist. :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> das mit den Titten schön und gut, für das Geld kommt die Dame vielleicht 10x vorbei und was dann? Der TM5 bleibt zumindest solange bis das nächste Modell raus ist. :vik:



Für dich mag diese Rechnung aufgehen, aus meiner Position betrachtet ergibt das allerdings so gar keinen Sinn.

Ich kann ganz ausgezeichnet kochen, ergo ist ein Thermomix für mich so überflüssig wie 'ne dritte Titte.

Was ich noch sehr gut kann, ist Poppen. 

Für den Thermomix habe ich hierbei immer noch keine Verwendung, es sein denn, ich will die vereinsamte Hausfrau von nebenan beeindrucken oder ich bin Fernfahrer und brauch 'n Pfund warmes Hackfleisch in 'ner Thermoskanne für 'ne Truckermöse.
Aber wenn man Ästhet ist, hat vernünftiges Material seinen Preis, und mit 1K buy in bin ich mindestens so lange im Boot, bis das nächste Modell eingearbeitet werden muß.


----------



## Franky (1. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich hau mich inne Ecke... :q ... Kannnichmehr....


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eben, für die Kohle kann ich mir auch was mit Titten in die Küche stellen...


 

 Ich jedenfalls habe die Titten in der Küche, ohne 1K gelöhnt zu haben. |supergri


----------



## fish4fun (1. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Mann kennt ja nicht alles;+ daher musste ich erst mal hier gucken:
https://www.google.de/search?q=Truc...ome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

UNGLAUBLICH!|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe die Titten in der Küche, ohne 1K gelöhnt zu haben. |supergri



Einfach selber kochen. Wenn du die Titten aus der Küche raushaben willst, kann das u.U. tausende von Euronen kosten. Merke: den Dampfquirl braucht Mann gar nicht und das andere nur in eher kurzfristigen Einzelportionen! 

Was der Mutti der Thermomix ist dem Vati die Alufelge. Das geht nicht zusammen. |supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls habe die Titten in der Küche, ohne 1K gelöhnt zu haben. |supergri



Pirelli-Kalender oder Gynäkomastie?:q

Wenn du mir erzählen willst, daß es dir gelingt, ein Tittentragegestell ohne signifikante Nebenkosten zu betreiben, bist du ein Lügner, Mr. Breithardt! Gut, daß ist ein Anglerforum, von daher....#g



Andal schrieb:


> Einfach selber kochen. Wenn du die Titten aus der  Küche raushaben willst, kann das u.U. tausende von Euronen kosten.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß an dieser Stelle auch schon so mancher Waidmann mit den drei großen S geliebäugelt hat...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ihr sollt hier nicht sauigeln ;-)))

Und nicht immer falsch schreiben.....

Das heisst (hier) "Fritten" und nicht "Titten"..............


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ergo: Wer einen Thermomix(-Treat) hat, braucht kein TV-Gerät!
Jungs, Eure #6-Schreibe ist wesentlich unterhaltsamer als das schlappe TV-Angebot :q:q:q! Wann geht´s im Fernsehen schon um Bier-Titten, Trucker-Möxen oder andere Spezialitäten?
-> WEITERMACHEN BITTE !!!
#tSorry Thomas: Bier-Fritten natürlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> #tSorry Thomas: Bier-Fritten natürlich


Na also, geht doch ..
:vik::vik:


----------



## Andal (2. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß an dieser Stelle auch schon so mancher Waidmann mit den drei großen S geliebäugelt hat...|rolleyes



Hat man mir nach der Entfernung und Scheidung von den Fritten auch erklärt. Ein Italiener meinte, so etwas sei auf Sizilien schon für 500,- € zu haben... #h

...sollte ich noch einmal in die unerquickliche Lage kommen, was zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, verliere ich sie einfach im Wald beim Schwammerl suchen! :q

Wohl dem, der da einen Thermomix hat, der kann ich einfach durchs geschlossene Fenster auf den Hof werfen! :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich möchte einen ausführlichen Testbericht!
Bierbrauen mit dem Thermomix
#g
Vielleicht findet das Ding dann hier auch mehr Freunde.


----------



## Kotzi (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/stil/stiftung-warentest-thermomix-schafft-es-nur-auf-platz-vier-1.2755294


----------



## Franky (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article148799760/Das-ist-der-Thermomix-zum-Bierbrauen.html


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Bei den Amis sehe ich dieses DIY Bier ja noch ein. Da ist es auch aus der Not geboren, weil man die industrielle Plörre wirklich nicht trinken mag.


----------



## Franky (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei den Amis sehe ich dieses DIY Bier ja noch ein. Da ist es auch aus der Not geboren, weil man die industrielle Plörre wirklich nicht trinken mag.



Vorsichtitsch! Nicht alles ist Budweiser, Anheuser Busch und Miller Light!  Die haben inzwischen in Sachen Bierkultur extrem aufgeholt und uns in einigen Disziplinen z. T. überholt! Hier sehe ich dagegen eher Handlungsbedarf, gerade nach der Megafusion Inbev/Anheuser-Sabmiller ist da sehr gefährlich für den nach Optimierung bestrebten Deutschen Bierproduktionsprozess!!!


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Und wo kommt es her? Aus Weihenstephan aus Bayern! :vik:


----------



## Kotzi (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Der ganze Craft Bier Markt ist in Amerika um Spären weiter
entwickelt als in Deutschland. Die Industrielle Plörre ist ungenießbar,
das gleiche kann ich aber auch über Krombacher und
Bitburger für mich sagen.
Das Deutsche Bier lebt momentan nur noch von seinem Ruf,
das ganze wirklich gute Bier kommt allein durch
die Beschränkung durch das Reinheitsgebot nicht aus Deutschland.
Und selbst beim Reinheitsgebot wird gesaubeutelt wo es nur geht.
Stichwort Chemikalien zur Klärung einsetzen und wieder rausfiltern.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Tja... wenn man nun Bier trinken möchte, das einfach nur sauber nach Bier schmeckt, dann ist das Reinheitsgebot und eine anständige mittelständische Brauerei ganz einfach die Lösung. Spricht auch gar nichts dagegen. Jeder regionale Geschmack ist zu haben und wird bedient.

Wenn man auf eher unübliche, teilweise sehr absonderliche Zutaten im Bier steht, dann wird man auch bedient. Ob einem das immer mundet und ob es als alltägliches Getränk taugt, muss bitte jeder selber entscheiden.

Aber irgendwelche Moden zu hypen, nur weil sie trendig und aus Amerikanesien sind, halte ich wenigstens für fragwürdig.

Ganz und gar abgesehen davon, bin ich sehr für regional eigenständige und traditionelle Geschmäcker. Beim Essen ebenso, wie bei Getränken. Da passt dann auch ein tschechisches Pils zu einem Brathendl aus der Bresse in Frankreich und selbst der schottische Single Malt richtet als Abrundung des ganzen keinen Schaden an. #h


----------



## Kotzi (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Es geht mir nicht um kleine Brauereien, da sind die fränkischen 
sowieso ganz weit vorne.
Es geht mir um dieses Pedantische auf dem Reinheitsgebot
rumreiten und dann so Biere mit Krombacher oder Bitburger
rauszubringen, was der Großteil ja auch konsumiert.
Reinheitsgebot als Qualitätssiegel ( wo dann auch nicht 
mehr mit Chemikalien rumgesaut wird) ist ne super sache.
Aber als allgemeine Braubeschränkung schränkt den Markt
halt ungemein ein und ist mmn nicht notwendig.

Industrielles Pils = Bäh.

Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen


----------



## Andal (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Industrielles Pils = Bäh.



Da wäre ich zurückhaltender. Es hat schon so mancher Bierkenner nach einer Blindverkostung peinlich berührt und schweigend den Heimweg angetreten.


----------



## Franky (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich fürchte, wir schweifen ab...  Aber genau DA ist ja das Problem. Es schmeckt alles nahezu gleich, so dass es der geübten Zunge eines Biersommeliers (bzw. eines Labors) befarf, um ein Beck's vom Krombacher und Bitburger oder Oettinger zu unterscheiden. 
"Jeder" greift nur noch auf eine Hopfensorte (Pellet oder Konzentrat, 99% Hallertauer) zurück, so dass bei dem ganzen automatisierten Prozess eine nahezu identisch schmeckende Plörre rauskommt!


----------



## Purist (26. November 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Andal schrieb:


> Da wäre ich zurückhaltender. Es hat schon so mancher Bierkenner nach einer Blindverkostung peinlich berührt und schweigend den Heimweg angetreten.



Stimmt, weil er als Überzeugter Fernsehbierschlürfer sein geliebtes Beck's nicht vom Bitburger, Radeberger und Krombacher unterscheiden konnte. 

Das schlimme am Industriebier sind nicht unbedingt die Filtermethoden (z.B. mit Schweineborsten und Chemikalien) sondern die Tatsache, dass man bewusst kaum noch normalen Hopfen verwendet. Dieses Extrakt klaut genauso den Geschmack wie das Einheitswasser, dass durch Großbrauereien, die x-Marken fabrizieren, zwangsweise im Programm haben. Wozu soll man z.B. ein Jever kaufen, dass im Pott produziert wird?! Das machen die aber schon seit über 20 Jahren (!)
Craftbier ist eine nette Sache, was hierzulande gerade noch Kleinstbrauereien hinbekommen. 

Apropos, vom Thermomix halt ich nix. Bin aber auch überzeugter Messerschwinger und Hobbykoch, der es gerne oldschool mag.


----------



## wolfgang f. (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

-> Der Spiegel 50/2015 - da steht alles, was es dazu zu sagen gibt #6  u.a. S.Reitmeier: "Die Maschine nimmt den Menschen die Arbeit ab und trotzdem dürfen sie glauben, sie hätten die Mahlzeit  selbst gezaubert. Auf das Vergnügen am Kochhandwerk müssen sie dabei natürlich verzichten." Ausnahmsweise ein Beitrag, der mir sehr aus dem Herzen spricht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/se...aschinen-verletzen-45-benutzer-a-1091946.html
;-))))))


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

krass, wie kann man sich beim TM5 überhaupt verletzen? 

Witzig finde ich die grünen und roten Warnlichter... wenn man etwas erhitzt blinkt es zunächst einmal grün, später ab einer bestimmten Temperatur blinkt es dann rot. :m


----------



## einfachheimkino (23. September 2016)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich finde den Thermomix auch absolut genial, habe ihn vor kurzem von meiner Mutter geschenkt bekommen!
Perfekt für jemanden wie mich, der erst gerade von der "Angelwelt" erfahren hat.
Als Kind waren wir oft mit meinem Vater an einem See wäre da nur nicht dieser Stress der Schule gewesen :|


----------



## Justsu (26. September 2016)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Purist schrieb:


> [...]Wozu soll man z.B. ein Jever kaufen, dass im Pott produziert wird?! Das machen die aber schon seit über 20 Jahren (!)
> [...]



Sorry, aber hier muss ich mal kurz einhaken: Wie kommst Du darauf? Also ich bin erst letztes Wochenende mal wieder an der Brauerei vorbei gefahren und die steht im Zentrum von Jever im Landkreis Friesland...#h

Zum Thermomix: Verstehe dieses Phänomen irgendwie nicht und hab bis heute nicht verstanden was man damit jetzt genau machen kann, wo es eindeutige Vorteile gibt... außer vll. Soßen warmhalten!?|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franky (26. September 2016)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



			
				Justsu;4576214... hab bis heute nicht verstanden was man damit jetzt genau machen kann...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Spaghettis beim drehen beobachten... |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. September 2016)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



einfachheimkino schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thermomix auch absolut genial, habe ihn vor kurzem von meiner Mutter geschenkt bekommen...



|kopfkrat

http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber/wohnen-...t-wie-gefaehrlich-ist-der-alleskoenner-050027


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. April 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

heute hab ich mit dem Thermomix Donauwelle gemacht. Hat alles geklappt und ist super lecker geworden. :k

Man glaubt aber gar nicht, wieviel Butter und Zucker da rein muss |bigeyes Also, der Kuchen ist wirklich mal ne Kalorienbombe.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. April 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Fleischküchle (Frikadelle) im TM.
Zwiebel rein, hacken und dünsten und immer schön rühren.
Dann Petersilie dazu und hacken. Dann vorher gehacktes (der TM würde das nicht packen) Hackfleisch zugeben. Vorher eingeweichte Brötchen dazu. Ei dazu , Gewürze und immer schön rühren.
Wenn alles vermengt ist nur noch heizen ohne rühren.
Nach ca. 45 -60 Minuten , je nach Menge kommt dann ein gedünsteter großer oder kleiner blasser Klumpen Masse aus dem TM. Den dann in Frikadellenstücke schneiden(creativität ist gefragt). Diese Stücke dann kurz  der Pfanne anbraten damit das nicht so totenbleich aussieht.
Keine Zeit gespart, kein Geschirr gespart, kein Abwasch gespart, aber Frikadellen ähnliches in der 1400€  Küchenmaschine hergestellt.
Ja, der TM kann wirklich alles.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. April 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

@Mozartkugel,

Donauwellen im TM?
Die haben dann die Form wie ein Dönerspieß?


----------



## Andal (19. April 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Mozartkugel,
> 
> Donauwellen im TM?
> Die haben dann die Form wie ein Dönerspieß?



Krass... D*ö*nauwelle! :m


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Liebe Rezeptwelt Blogger, 

gebt in euren Rezepten um Himmels Willen keine Milliliter (ml) Angaben an. Was soll ich bzw. der Thermomix damit anfangen? Wir brauchen die Maßeinheit Graaaaaaaaaamm (g). Danke!


----------



## exstralsunder (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Liebe Rezeptwelt Blogger,
> 
> gebt in euren Rezepten um Himmels Willen keine Milliliter (ml) Angaben an. Was soll ich bzw. der Thermomix damit anfangen? Wir brauchen die Maßeinheit Graaaaaaaaaamm (g). Danke!




wenn ich mir ne Kanne Tee mit dem Ding kochen will...brauch ich dann 1000 Gramm Wasser?


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Rechts- oder linksdrehenden Tee? Für den einen reichen 1000 g, der andere braucht 1 l...


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Hallo,

linksdrehenden Tee vertrag ich nicht, da bekomme ich Sodbrennen 

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ich mach mir jetz ersma 'n orrnlichen Tee - Bünting Grünpack und ohne Teermomix


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

meine Frau wollte auch so ein Wunderteil.Hätte sie ja bekommen doch nur wenn der auch Räuchern kann und das selbstständig.. so kann sie ihren Tee noch immer selbst aufbrühen.. und die 1200Euro kann man besser einsetzen.


----------



## exstralsunder (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> . und die 1200Euro kann man besser einsetzen.




völlig falscher Ansatz!!!
dafür bekommt man bei Aldi (SÜD) 2181 Packungen Westcliff Pfefferminztee, mit jeweils 25 Tütchen drin.
Macht 54545 mal Teegenuss.
Da kann man jeden Tag 149 Tassen Tee schlürfen
Bei 0.200 ml Wasser je Tasse, sind das 29,8 Liter( = 29800 Gramm)  Wasser, die man jeden Tag kochen müsste....da lohnt sich jeder Thermomix...definitiv!


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Pfefferminztee und dann auch noch aus'm Mixer... jetzt wirds aber wirklich pervers!


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Nun, es ist ja Frühling und Kräuterzeit.
Und da ich noch Seehecht aus Norge im Tiefkühler hatte, hab ich den mal eben zu Schlemmerfilet à lá Thermomix verarbeitet.

Fischfilets in der Pfanne auf der Hautseite kräftig angebraten und in eine flache Auflaufform gegeben.

Bärlauch aus dem Garten, Frühlingszwiebeln aus dem Supermarkt, Schnittlauch aus dem Garten zusammen mit 'nem ordentlichen Schuss Rapsöl, Salz und Pfeffer in den Thermomix geworfen, am Knöpfchen gedreht, erschrocken zusammengezuckt und wieder abgedreht, den komischen Minideckel in das Loch vom Deckel gestopft, nochmal am Knöpfchen gedreht, diesmal nicht zusammengezuckt noch zwei mal Salz und Pfeffer nachgegeben und verrührt und die ganze grüne Paste dann schön auf die Fischfilets gestrichen.

Das ganze im Backofen bei 100° garen lassen und in der Zwischenzeit die grünen Spritzer von den Fliesen hinterm Thermomix abgewischt und ein sauberes T-Shirt angezogen :m

Also wenn ich die Kräuter mit der Hand gehackt hätte, hätte ich trotz unnötigem Reinigungsaufwand deutlich länger gebraucht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Und mit nem normalen Standmixer für 50 Ocken wärs genauso schnell und gut wie mitm Thermomix gegangen ;-))


----------



## Ukel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Kannst ja froh sein, dass Fliesen dahinter waren, bei Tapeten hättest den Maler kommen lassen können :q


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Klar, aber den brauchen wir ja nicht, weil wir unsern TM haben.:m

Außerdem kannste damit z.B. kein Brot backen.

Also ich war extrem skeptisch, als meine Frau ihren Küchenferrari unbedingt haben musste. Mittlerweile nutze ich ihn für verschiedenste Dinge selbst sehr häufig, z.B.:

Pfirsichsorbet (einfach ne Dose Pfirsiche tieffrieren und anschließend den Inhalt durch den TM jagen)
diverse Brot- und Kuchenteige, auch Pizzateig oder mal eben morgens ein paar Brötchen selbst backen
(Wild-)Reis kochen ohne überkochen
Gemüse dämpfen
Sahne schlagen
Tafelspitz
Fischfrikadellen
Pralinen zu Weihnachten und viele andere süße Sachen
Marzipan selbst machen

Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass Karpfenspezis damit ihre Boilies anrühren können.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Ukel schrieb:


> Kannst ja froh sein, dass Fliesen dahinter waren, bei Tapeten hättest den Maler kommen lassen können :q



Nö, dann hätte ich das ganze solange wiederholt, bis ein einheitliches lindgrün rausgekommen wäre :m


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

HP, Du wirst mir unheimlich.... |bigeyes
Tafelspitz im Thermomix -> gekochtes Mett...


----------



## exstralsunder (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Klar, aber den brauchen wir ja nicht, weil wir unsern TM haben.:m
> 
> Außerdem kannste damit z.B. kein Brot backen.
> 
> ...



Oh Gott: wie konnte ich all die vielen Jahre nur ohne Thermomix (über)leben?
Bei Fischfrikadellen brauchte ich bisher bis auf ein scharfes Messer und eine Pfanne absolut nix. 
Beim Reis kochen tat's bisher ein ganz normaler Topf.
Für die Schlagsahne reichte ein Mixer-alternativ der Schneebesen.
Was soll's: ich bleib gerne ein kulinarischer Neandertaler.


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mit nem normalen Standmixer für 50 Ocken wärs genauso schnell und gut wie mitm Thermomix gegangen ;-))



Und schneller wieder sauber ist der Zauberstab auch.


----------



## Purist (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Oh Gott: wie konnte ich all die vielen Jahre nur ohne Thermomix (über)leben?



Frage ich mich auch, vor allem weil in der Liste nichts steht, was man nicht auch ohne TM machen könnte. 
Klar, es mag manche Sachen geben die damit bequemer sind, die durch den TM weniger Aufmerksamkeit erfordern. Dafür gibt's dann aber auch Einheitsbrei statt Kochkunst. #c


----------



## Mollebulle (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn meine Holde "harte" Sachen schreddert.
Wenn sie es nicht ankündigt springt man fast an die Decke.
Ein Geräuschpegel wie ein Presslufthammer......|evil:


----------



## Mozartkugel (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

wenn ich Eis mache mit gefrorenen Früchten, dann muss ich mir auch die Ohren zuhalten. |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Klar, ich könnte auch gut ohne das Ding leben, aber mit geht vieles einfach schneller und einfacher.
Und vor allem geht vieles, ohne dass man sich groß drum kümmern muss. 
Den Tafelspitz z.B. packt man einfach in den Dampfgareraufsatz und braucht nur noch zu warten. Wenn ich den im Topf mache, bist du andauernd damit beschäftigt, Wasser nachzugießen etc. 
Für alles gibt es natürlich auch andere Maschinen und Zubereitungsarten, klar, aber ich kann z.B. einen Stabmixer nicht komplett in die Spülmaschine packen sondern muss den mit der Hand spülen, Teigschüssel und Knethaken nehmen genauso viel Platz in der Maschine ein, und wenn ich etwas weniger Aufwändiges gemacht habe, kommt erst Wasser mit Spülmittel rein und anschließend ein Handtuch (im Rückwärtsgang) und das Ding ist sauber und trocken. Mach das mal mit nem Stabmixer oder dem Knethaken in der Rührschüssel.
Was nicht geht, ist braten und grillen, aber wenn meine Frau meint, zum Grillen Gemüse zu benötigen, kann sie das ja gerne auf dem TM machen und mir meinen Grill in Ruhe lassen :m


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> wenn ich Eis mache mit gefrorenen Früchten, dann muss ich mir auch die Ohren zuhalten. |supergri



Oh ja, der Sound ist überwältigend.
Wenn nebenan ein Hubschrauber landen würde, bekäm das keiner mit


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Wenn ich da ein paar Wobbler reinwerfe, ob dann der superfängige Köder rauskommt?


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da ein paar Wobbler reinwerfe, ob dann der superfängige Köder rauskommt?



Mindestens aber ein geiles Rubby Dubby! :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Bärlauch aus dem Garten, Frühlingszwiebeln aus dem Supermarkt, Schnittlauch ...
> 
> 
> Also wenn ich die Kräuter mit der Hand gehackt hätte, hätte ich deutlich länger gebraucht :m



Aber das ist doch genau das Problem, Hb B1000,
die handwerklichen Grundlagen bleiben auf der Strecke, 

viele Köche können doch heutzutage gar nicht mehr richtig lesen und schneiden!|znaika:


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> viele Köche können doch heutzutage gar nicht mehr richtig lesen und schneiden!|znaika:



So lange es noch eine App gibt, die ausrechnet, wie viele Grämmer so ein Liter hat.....! :vik:


----------



## vonda1909 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Franky schrieb:


> HP, Du wirst mir unheimlich.... |bigeyes
> Tafelspitz im Thermomix -> gekochtes Mett...


Und in dem zweitem kocht er die Kartoffen im drittem das Sorbet ,grüne Soße ist vom Fisch noch über Für die Suppe war kein Platz in der Küche.Oder wird alles hintereinander gegessen?


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Soooooo Jungens und Mädels..... Heute isset soweit..... :q Ich bin zu einer Thermomix-Veranstaltung eingeladen - und gehe sogar hin! :q Aber nur um der Gastgeberin den Gefallen zu tun, da sie noch eine dritte Person vorweisen muss. :m
Bin gespannt, wie lange ich brauche, bis der Pott qualmt. Rekordzeit ihres Göttergattens liegt bei knapp 20 s :q:q Das will ich unterbieten :q 
Ansonsten lass ich mich von den Mädels da beköcheln und genieße mit dem Hausherrn den einen oder anderen Malztropfen...


----------



## Mozartkugel (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

gefährlich, nach der Party will deine Frau wahrscheinlich auch einen haben wollen. :m


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Tja Franky, nun wirste wohl 1000 Ocken leichter


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

man stelle sich mal vor, was für wunderbares Tackle.................für 1000,-


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> gefährlich, nach der Party will deine Frau wahrscheinlich auch einen haben wollen. :m





Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Tja Franky, nun wirste wohl 1000 Ocken leichter



Machs einfach so wie mein Vater, wenn ich irgendwas nicht so billiges haben wollte. "Kaufs dir, wenn du das Geld hast!" 

Und nimm dir alte Gummifische und Gussformen mit. Das dürfte  unter 20 sc. richtig gut qualmen!


----------



## Franky (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Ob man damit auch Blei zum Schmelzen bekommt???


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

Mit Kraftstrom könnte es klappen....... sogar unter 10 Sekunden!


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thermomix TM5*

I survived! :q
Und nein - ich bin nicht um 1000 Öcken leichter geworden, habe keine Gummifischlis und Blei mitgenommen und war auch sonst "sehr brav" (mit permanentem Kopfkino drehender Spaghettis :q). Kein Absturz, kein Qualmen - alles heil geblieben! Hab mich aber auch zurückgehalten... 
Aber mal ohne Flaxx - son Ding ist an und für sich nicht verkehrt, sofern man sich ihm nicht vollkommen verschreibt und ALLES darin zubereiten will oder muss, nur weil's vielleicht geht oder gehen könnte. Als wohlgesonnenes Fazit kann ich das Ding als teure aber nicht unsinnige Ergänzung ansehen.
Was hab ich mitgenommen? Zwei Rezepte... Eines für eine sehr gelungene "Gemüse-Würz-Paste" als Ersatz für "Brühwürfel" (gleich ent-thermomixt :q) und eines für eine Tomatenbutter (warum man dafür das Ding braucht, erschließt sich mir bislang immer noch nicht )...


----------

